# Help Our Rescue Dog Win His First Costume Contest



## andysdad (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

We recently rescued Andy, our Havanese, from a kill shelter. He's such a great guy and shows so much love, that we just want him to feel loved, too! We entered him into a costume contest at his doggie daycare group, and we'd love if you could help us to help him by voting for him. He'll get a special treat and a luxury lunch!! Just click on the link and LIKE his photo! You're helping him feel normal again! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.104628532940048.7296.103298743073027&type=1

Thanks so much!


----------

